# compilateur du langage c



## rm1989 (13 Octobre 2011)

salut
quelqu'un peut m'aider a trouver un compilateur pour mon macbookpro os x lion du langage C????


----------



## edd72 (13 Octobre 2011)

gcc, fourni avec Xcode (gratut sur le Mac App Store)

Tu utilises quel compilateur C habituellement?


----------



## rm1989 (13 Octobre 2011)

le dev c++ sous windows


----------



## edd72 (13 Octobre 2011)

Dev C++ n'est pas un compilateur. Et il utilise gcc pour compiler


----------



## rm1989 (13 Octobre 2011)

merci
le xcode 3 n'est pas compatible avec mon mac il me faut Xcode4 mais je n'arrive pas à trouver comment le telecharger


----------



## Larme (13 Octobre 2011)

C'est la version 4 sur le _MAS_...


----------



## rm1989 (13 Octobre 2011)

Larme a dit:


> C'est la version 4 sur le _MAS_...


comment???


----------



## ntx (13 Octobre 2011)

Ou sur le site developer d'Apple. (inscription gratuite obligatoire). Mais là ils sont toujours à la 4.1.


----------



## bokeh (20 Octobre 2011)

rm1989 a dit:


> comment???



MAS=Mac App Store

Dans ton dossier "Applications" -> App Store


----------

